# F/S A6 avant roof rack



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

165 shipped. Will have some pictures later. pm is best


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

pretty interested u can email me pics if its easier [email protected]


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

in my sig


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

bump


----------

